# New server cabinet



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my old setup.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

That's pretty sexy! I like it. 

If you put fans on it, which I imagine you would.. Do you put some kind of foam or fabric to help filter dust from entering?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> That's pretty sexy! I like it.
> 
> If you put fans on it, which I imagine you would.. Do you put some kind of foam or fabric to help filter dust from entering?


I un-boxed this thing today. I am going to figure out the air flow soon. I have to call tripp lite because the locks are defective and they are turning and unlocking with a screwdriver half the time :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We usually just fish and install a regular type receptacle in the back of those, on a dedicated circuit of course.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Problem is that it has a metal back pan. I really don't want to drill into it. But I am considering it. I will have to hire an electrician :icon_wink:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

The servers are still really noisy. I am going to look into changing out the fans.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Problem is that it has a metal back pan. I really don't want to drill into it. But I am considering it. I will have to hire an electrician :icon_wink:


Use a chassis punch or hole saw and screw one of these into the steel, then you can also bring your 6mm2 earth wire into there and crimp a lug onto it and ground the cabinet inside the deep mount box for a tidier install. Or alternatively just put the power point at the top of the box and bring the cord from the UPS out to the top if it is at a height were you cannot see to the back of the cabinet. 









http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/75/72388675.jpg


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

chewy said:


> Use a chassis punch or hole saw and screw one of these into the steel, then you can also bring your 6mm2 earth wire into there and crimp a lug onto it and ground the cabinet inside the deep mount box for a tidier install. Or alternatively just put the power point at the top of the box and bring the cord from the UPS out to the top if it is at a height were you cannot see to the back of the cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The model has a grounding lug I can attach to. I think I am just going to tap a few hole into the back pan, mount a standard 4" electrical box and use mc to a box above the rack. Then I am going to use a UPS for power distribution to the items.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> The model has a grounding lug I can attach to. I think I am just going to tap a few hole into the back pan, mount a standard 4" electrical box and use mc to a box above the rack. Then I am going to use a UPS for power distribution to the items.


Tap? Time is money muchacho use a self drilling tek screw.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

chewy said:


> Tap? Time is money muchacho use a self drilling tek screw.


Haha not when it is my personal cabinet.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Haha not when it is my personal cabinet.


True, if it was my personal cabinet I'd be super picky about everything. You running this at your house?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Lead walls should become fashionable again 

I thought there should always be a means of disconnect!.

Use a twist lock, 90º.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice setup Flying. Are you running a dating site, or live chat with our girls out of those servers? :thumbsup:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

No I use them for testing virtual machines, and yes its in my house. They are not production servers.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Lead walls should become fashionable again


Are you talking about the ancient walls in my house? They do not have lead, I had them tested.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice setup. I assume you're running VMware?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Nice setup. I assume you're running VMware?


Yep. Esxi 5


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We have 3 ESXi servers here at work, 4.1. Going to be getting a couple new servers with 5.1 then will convert the older ones.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We have 3 ESXi servers here at work, 4.1. Going to be getting a couple new servers with 5.1 then will convert the older ones.


Upgrading ESXi is a pain in the ass. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks LOL


----------

